# 11/3 Spur and Nipple Report



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Left Harborview at 6:45 with a cooler full of ballyhoo in 47 degrees.... Made it down to the North end of the Spur. Water was 74 and cloudy blue. I use Ripcharts but no real data for the past few days due to cloud cover but thought the "good water" would still be there. Nothing going at Spur so headed back north a bit to where we saw scattered grass earlier. 

Found scattered weedline about 10 miles East of the Nipple so put lines in. Pretty snotty and very choppy so not easy for me and the girlfriend but we made it work. Water there was cloudy blue but had flying fish and tons or turtles and tripletail and the line as about 2 miles long.

Ended up with one big knockdown, 0/1 wahoo and lost a mahi about 10 feet from the gaff....damn.... Oh well great day on the water and probably our last offshore until next year.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Looks like it will be pretty sporty out there this week.


----------



## BlueH20 (Jul 9, 2018)

We bottm fished the edge south of OB about 40 miles out. To many red snapper to count a few massive sharks and huge Bliners. Great weather, water was nice but not true blue.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad ya had a good time with your gal friend, even though no fishies were damaged in this episode....hahaha We all have bad days fer sure!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Still hoping for one or two more trips before we head to the rigs for the winter.


----------

